# Side-by-side



## bscrandall (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm considering getting a Stoeger Uplander in 20 gauge. Has anyone ever shot one? I saw that they were cheaper than other doubles. What side-by-side would y'all recommend? Thanks


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 13, 2015)

IMO, Id skip it.  Stoegers are cheap guns for a reason.  There will be people who claim they have had no problems with them, but SXS's are naturally expensive to build.  A pump or semi near the same price range will be a much better shotgun.  If you really want a double, look for an older O/U such as a Miroku.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

Stoeger's carry like a sack of bricks. Get Yildiz, same price range but a much better feel.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 15, 2015)

Best thing I ever did was get fitted and buy an AYA #2 28ga when I was 30.  20 years later, the only other gun I've bought for myself was another AYA #2 but a 12ga for sporting clays.  If you are going to buy a SXS buy one that fits you.  Have it made or shop around but there is no reason to buy a cluncker or a gun that doesn't fit.  Handle a fine SXS and you will understand.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Apr 16, 2015)

Like others have said I would prob. Pass on the Stoeger. That gun just won't have the  lively feel a true sxs should have which defeats the purpose. For slightly more you could go with a Cz Bob white or Ring neck which get good reviews or maybe a used Skb 100 or 200 series gun. Used Ugartechea guns are very nice. I would try and budget just a little more if possible. I think you would enjoy alot more. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 16, 2015)

killinstuff.  My next gun will be a #2 RB in 16 or 20.  Beautiful guns.  I just wish Cabelas wouldn't have stopped importing them.


----------



## gregj (Apr 17, 2015)

I have  a Stoger uplander in 28g   with double triggers and
modified and imp cyl choke. I looked at other models but 
ended up buying this one cause i didn't want to cry my eyes out if/when i get a scratch on it while hunting Grouse up
north  in the U.P. or chasing rabbits in the thickets.  It ain't the prettiest gun out there but is is made tough.  So far
it has done what it's supposed to do, and yes  it has scratches and dings on it  and i haven't cried about it


----------



## Coach K (Apr 17, 2015)

*Where's the photos?*



gregj said:


> I have  a Stoger uplander in 28g   with double triggers and
> modified and imp cyl choke. I looked at other models but
> ended up buying this one cause i didn't want to cry my eyes out if/when i get a scratch on it while hunting Grouse up
> north  in the U.P. or chasing rabbits in the thickets.  It ain't the prettiest gun out there but is is made tough.  So far
> it has done what it's supposed to do, and yes  it has scratches and dings on it  and i haven't cried about it



Let's see what that puppy looks like!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Apr 22, 2015)

For the money, the CZ is a much better gun and handles much better. Forget the Stoeger.

Adam


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure why everyone (or most everyone) is down on the Stoeger SxS.  Maybe those who don't like them don't have any.  If you want a no frills effective SxS on the cheap, it's a great gun.  I have a couple and they work great.  Like said before, you won't cry your eyes out when you get a scratch.  Mine have double triggers and has never had any issues.  I use it for quail, rabbit and squirrel.  Ihave loaded it up with turkey loads and pulled both triggers and tried to get it to break, but it kept on shooting. 

They are a little heavy, but they go bang every time.  They are very reasonably priced for a SxS.  Fit and finish is good, not spectacular.  It won't win a beauty contest.  But if you want an inexpensive SxS they are a great shotgun.  I recommend them and hunt with them with no issues.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 23, 2015)

Preachers getting a new Side-By-Side tomorrow This will be my 5th in this family of guns!!!!


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes it is true you can beat the heck out of a Stoeger and not care. Use it as a canoe paddle, pound in tent stakes, hacksaw off 6 inches of the barrel to make it a "light weight bird gun" or cut off a few inches of the butt stock for your kids first gun.  Seen it done and those guys were happy as happy can be. Depends on what you want out of your experience in the field I guess. I duck hunted with a German Shepard when I was kid. She could really fetch up ducks and geese.  Bet she would have been fine on quail but........

Having hunted northern MI and UP for a long time (and I bird hunt A LOT) yes my #2 has a few light scratches but those are memories, nothing to cry about.  The blueing is very worn on the trigger guard strap and the barrel where my hand lands on the splintered forearm but it's a tool. A well made tool that is a joy to use but still just a tool.  I just think if you are attracted to the fine qualities of the SXS you might as well get the most out of those qualities and not cheat yourself.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 25, 2015)

Ole Preacher's putting together a unique family of Stoegers!!!! From .12 gauge to .410 gauge, I have NO issues with them at all!!!! Got my new .20 SideXSide yesterday


----------



## Boar Hunter (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the old stuff.  My favorite dove gun is a Savage 311 modified/full.  For pheasants and grouse, I have a Fox BSE.  It is improved/modified and has a single trigger with ejectors.
You can't find any American made SxS guns that are affordable.  Go retro!


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 26, 2015)

Stoeger works just fine got a over under that i had stock fitted to me and barrels bored out skeet 1 and 2 its a deadly grouse woodcock gun. I can,t see taking a high dollar gun and beating and scratching it up when a cheaper price gun works just as well.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 27, 2015)

Boar Hunter said:


> I like the old stuff.  My favorite dove gun is a Savage 311 modified/full.  For pheasants and grouse, I have a Fox BSE.  It is improved/modified and has a single trigger with ejectors.
> You can't find any American made SxS guns that are affordable.  Go retro!



I love those old 311's also.

I have two old Steven 311A's without the checkering and walnut stocks. One 12 Ga. with 26" barrels and my favorite a 20ga. with 28" barrels.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 29, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> Stoeger works just fine got a over under that i had stock fitted to me and barrels bored out skeet 1 and 2 its a deadly grouse woodcock gun. I can,t see taking a high dollar gun and beating and scratching it up when a cheaper price gun works just as well.



The day you walk out of the store with a Stoeger, they are worth $0.  The expensive guns will eventually go up in price, even with nicks and dings.  On a more expensive gun, you can also justifiably spend the money to have those rings and dents fixed.  On an expensive gun you can make money, cheap guns will only cost money.


----------



## Resica (Apr 29, 2015)

Have  an old Stevens 5100 sxs 20 gauge with tenite stock and forearm. Just had her parkerized and wooden stock and forearm put on her. Great grouser.


----------



## GLS (Apr 29, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> The day you walk out of the store with a Stoeger, they are worth $0.  The expensive guns will eventually go up in price, even with nicks and dings.  On a more expensive gun, you can also justifiably spend the money to have those rings and dents fixed.  On an expensive gun you can make money, cheap guns will only cost money.



I don't know what you mean by an "expensive" gun, but any double, even a "cheap" one that reliably goes "bang, bang" when the trigger is pulled twice will always have more value than $0.  Sometimes you can make money on a gun, but that largely depends on what you paid and how long it was kept.  The gun market is  always a seller's market on fine guns (Purdeys,McNaughton, Boss) but not so great on other guns.   One can buy a nice Birmingham English BLNE in the $2500 range, but try and sell it for that price.  Buying guns for investment is not a wise investment strategy.  Buying guns for use is another matter.  Occasionally the two coincide, but don't depend on it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 30, 2015)

If you understand the game, you can always make money on doubles.  But not on guns such as Stoegers.  There is very little market for used Stoegers, thus when you bring them home, they are worth almost nothing, because you will have a very tough time selling it.  Other guns however, have a phenomenal used market.  Just look at the used market for old American SXS's.  I have easily doubled, if not tripled, my money on the gun I bought just a year and a half ago.  That gun will always continue to go up in value.  IMO, if your going to spend $500-$600 on a gun, just get a nice 870 or 390.  They will be much better guns and if you buy used, chances are, you can make money on the gun if you ever decide to sell it.  Stoegers are worth nothing on the used market.


----------



## mlandrum (May 1, 2015)

Fellows Wait A minute! I'm NOT in the gum market. I'm into Bang! Bang! Good dog work, nice meal and a gun that gives me great enjoyment to shoot. I tried other SxS and Stoeger felt the best for me!!!  Signed , Happy Ole Preacher


----------



## Jetjockey (May 1, 2015)

I agree that a gun that works is what everyone wants.  The question we have to ask is if we want to spend our money on a gun that works that will hold it's value, or even go up in value, or throw our money away knowing there is no chance of recovering our investment.  Considering you can get a used Miroku in the $800 range that will hold its value, if not be worth more money the day you bring it home, and eventually rise in value, I could never see myself buying a Stoeger.  Not to mention a Miroku is 5x's the gun of a Stoeger.   With all the great choices of quality used guns out there, I just don't see why someone would want to spend their hard earned money on an inexpensive poorly built gun.


----------



## OILMAN (May 1, 2015)

Go for a Yildiz- for the price, they handle better than a Stoeger- I've got a 20 O/U and have never had a problem. Everyone with a SxS loves them- including guys with SxS guns that cost 5-10x what the Yildiz does.


----------



## mlandrum (May 2, 2015)

I picked one up in Academy Sports in Jacksonville couple of weeks ago and it felt like a toy???? I don't shoot toys


----------



## Sam H (May 4, 2015)

Boar Hunter said:


> I like the old stuff.  My favorite dove gun is a Savage 311 modified/full.  For pheasants and grouse, I have a Fox BSE.  It is improved/modified and has a single trigger with ejectors.
> You can't find any American made SxS guns that are affordable.  Go retro!




My "First Gun"...A sxs Savage 311 , 20ga , my father gave it to me when I turned 12yrs old....I have killed quail , dove , squirrel ,deer , snipe and many crows with it....which I still have today!! at 61yrs old....Fortunately its retired(Nothing wrong with it) and I shoot a Fox Sterlingworth 16or20ga now , which Savage bought in 1930....Built like tanks and Made in USA


----------



## GLS (May 4, 2015)

I don't look at any of my guns as "investments".  They are all "toys".   The cost of buying a gun is "rent" for the time I use it.  Some rent is cheaper than others.  If someone buys a gun and sells it 18 months later for triple the price, the money was made when the gun was bought at a low price and not because it appreciated in value in 18 months.  Some are better at spotting deals than others.  When I buy a gun, it is because I want it, not that I think I can make money off it later.   I've sold two guns in my life and got them back decades later.


----------



## mlandrum (May 16, 2015)

Hey Guys, look what Ole Preacher's NEW Stoeger SXS did to this ole boy at 35 yards Thursday morning!!!!


----------



## Beagle Stace (May 16, 2015)

Great job Preacher. Olé Stoeger worked for you. Maybe they will leave you alone now lol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2015)

Love your cooler!


----------



## bonnransr (May 20, 2015)

*SxS Cabelas*

Does anyone have experience with or  opinion on the Dickinson SxS offered by Cabelas now?


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Guys, look what Ole Preacher's NEW Stoeger SXS did to this ole boy at 35 yards Thursday morning!!!!



What choke did you use?  I haven't found a turkey choke I really liked on the Stoeger 12 SXS.


----------



## Rebel's Dad (May 23, 2015)

bonnransr said:


> Does anyone have experience with or  opinion on the Dickinson SxS offered by Cabelas now?



It's the same gun as the Smith and Wesson Gold from a few years ago.

They are a nicely set up gun.  Excellent case colors, as good as I've seen on any gun, and usually nice wood.

It's also a true round action--a trigger plate action like a Dickson or McKay-Brown.

I've handled a few of them, both the S&W version as well as the Dickinson.  The 28 gauge is the sweetheart of the bunch.  A buddy has one and loves it, and has a lot of rounds through it.

The only issues I've heard about have been with the single trigger version.  Another buddy had a S&W and had some problems with his.  But my advice would be to stay away from single triggers in any low to mid priced SxS.


----------



## GLS (May 24, 2015)

Single, select triggers have been the bane of doubles since their inception.  Even expensive well-made British guns had issues.  Most American made doublegun makers solved the problem.  I prefer double triggers for the above reason and quicker barrel selection. Rebel's Dad is correct.


----------



## mlandrum (May 25, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> What choke did you use?  I haven't found a turkey choke I really liked on the Stoeger 12 SXS.


DAwg----- as soon as I got the gun I had the full choke barrel drilled out to give me 2-Modified by Comp-in-choke so I could use it for ducks also-----At 35 Yards this gobbler was dead BEFORE he hit the ground with very little kick!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2015)

I've got a mossberg o/u that me and my son shoot. Love the feel and deadly on clays,ducks and dove. Don't know if they make a sxs though. My dad had a beretta sxs in 10 ga with 32" full choke barrels when I was a kid. Sure wish he hadn't of sold it


----------



## Big Tom (Jun 16, 2015)

I shoot a Parker Bros vh 12ga 26 inch barrels, built in 1914. After a lifetime of hunting and gun trading I have been shooting this gun for many years. It suits me better than any I have ever shot.It is totally honest as when it was made. The finish is thin both wood and metal but I believe that it has never been taken apart. It might bring $1000 on a good day.  I have owned and used many sxs,. autos, pumps etc. I would not trade it for any three that I have ever shot if I didn't have another Parker that is in extremely good condition. Why?  Because it shoots where I want it to and the balance and quality is as near perfect  as possible for me. A quality sxs has to be used for awhile before one can understand. I am 70 years old. Go for quality if you are young and time will make you proud.


----------

